# 1 for 5



## mr.fish (Apr 12, 2008)

For once, I made some time to do some carp fishing. The bite was right on, but I can't say the same about landing all of them. Every fish I hooked ran like a freight train straight for downstream current. So in short, I hooked and shortly fought 5 fish, but only sucessfully netted and released 1 carp. The water is still a little to cold to jump in, and chase them down. Now that the water temps are holding, let the baiting begin.

The only carp that wanted his picture taken. 14lber


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice carp!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice! 8)


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2008)

nice fish! 


In small ponds when you chum for them with a can of corn, should you chum the night before?


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice fish Mike. I may try for some conestoga monster carp tomorrow....I see them all the time, wether they will bite is another story. 

Jim--generally when I fish a smaller area, where I know the carp are, I will only chum the water right before I cast in, or right after I cast in. For still water I chum more corn, and more often. For moving water I chum a lot before I cast out, then less and less. If you are fishing a small area I have found it is better to cast out then, chum where you cast; you will spook less fish this way. Mr. Fish is way more serious about carp than I am, so he will be able to tell you more. Regardless of when or how much you chum, carp will find it and eventually find your baited hook. They love to eat.....Just like me


----------



## SMDave (Apr 13, 2008)

That is a monster!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2008)

Mr. Fish - does that 14lb have a little mirror in it - I note the different colored scales


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 13, 2008)

that is a pretty fish!


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2008)

How do you weigh a carp? Like a Bass?


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 13, 2008)

esquired said:


> Mr. Fish - does that 14lb have a little mirror in it - I note the different colored scales



Thats not colored scales, thats missing scales. That carp got beat up, and lost some scales on the fight to the bank. 

Jim, I weigh all my carp out of a net. I seen pictures of guys weighing them with boga grips, and hook scales, which really bothers me. Thats going to due some damage to the fishe's mouth, especially if thier of weight.
As far as baiting, its simple. If I plan on fishing friday, I will prebait, wednesday, and thursday. After a month or 2 that spot that you have been baiting and fishing every other day, will no longer need to be baited. Then you can simply arrive there and just expect fish. If you can see them, then only a small handfull of sweetcorn will work to intice a feed.


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Fish - does that 14lb have a little mirror in it - I note the different colored scales
> ...




Cool man Thanks! You just throw out the corn or do you crush it?


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 13, 2008)

No need to crush it, just throw it out.


----------

